# WTB Long throw neutral white headlamp



## Jimbo sfv (Dec 4, 2020)

Does anyone know of a long throw neutral white headlamp to utilize 18650 or 21700 batteries A throw of at least 300+ meters, any help would be great, can’t find anything on the web, will pay up to 500 for a custom build. Thank you in advance for anyone’s advice or help.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 4, 2020)

My first reaction --


BOY, are the BUGS gonna' LOVE this one ! ! !


:huh: 
_


----------



## Jimbo sfv (Dec 8, 2020)

It was worth a try!!


----------

